# what to do



## Karda (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi, i have never made a blade before, heat source problem. I want to make a carving small knife, .5" wide no longer than 2" with a 2" tang. would i be able to heat that small a blank with a Thanks Mikepropane torch


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes keep it in the flame until cherry red then touch to a magnet, keep heating til non magnetic then immediately plunge into a container of oil and move up and down to it cools.
Run a file over it. It should skate and not bite in signifying it got hard. Then into oven @400* then pull and let cool down to room temp. Repeat once more to finish tempering it

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Karda (Oct 27, 2019)

ok thanks i can do that


----------



## Bill12035 (Oct 28, 2019)

@Wildthings - How long do you leave it in the oven at 400* each time? Thanks. 

Bill


----------



## Karda (Oct 28, 2019)

i have heard 4 hours and 2x2 hours letting it cool totally in between it varies


----------

